

The 10 Best iOS And Android Games Of 2012  - acremades
http://m.techcrunch.com/2012/12/29/the-10-best-ios-and-android-games-of-2012/?icid=tc_home_art&

======
carlobundy
It seems like a mistake to intermingle an iOS an Android list. They should be
treated separately.

~~~
Codhisattva
I know what you mean. It's a bit like lumping big screen cinema in with made
for TV movies.

